
A new online video platform for businesses only. Better than YouTube or Vimeo - vipleyo
http://vipleyo.com/
======
vipleyo
When a company or a business owner turns to video and puts a face alongside
their brand, products or services, they achieve two things no other form of
advertising or outreach can. First, they prove they are genuinely committed to
their products and services and are willing to stand behind what they offer.
Second, it shows the company truly cares about the customer and takes them
seriously as a person who deserves engagement and information.

